# Brembo Gold caliper Paint



## CLSentra (Oct 21, 2004)

Anyone know where to get Gold caliber paint that matches the Brembo gold that is on the brembo calipers on the 04 spec v? Thanks


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...tem=7962072414&category=33563&sspagename=WDVW

??


----------

